# Balinese to Australia Visa



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, I have been with my boyfriend for 3 years in August and we are wanting to bring him to Australia to live and work not on a student visa and not with a marriage visa.
We were hoping for some kind of working visa which can lead to a permanent residence visa or a defacto visa looks perfect for us. Except that I'm 18 (he's 23) and we haven't lived together officially. He has stayed at my house when we sponsored him to come for a 3 month holiday last year and I stay at his house when I go to Bali but nothing with both our names.
What do you think the likelihood of getting a defacto visa is and also how would we get him a working visa? Only interested in something that leads to permanent visas. 
Please help, I can't find any information relating personally to my case and its making me go crazy. 
Thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What you're describing is dating rather than a defacto relationship. It's pretty impossible to get a defacto visa without living together at all.

Is there any reason he can't come to Australia on a Working Holiday Visa? He's young enough for that. You could live together for a year on that visa and collect all the evidence you need for a defacto visa. Working holiday visas are easy to get.

There are many types of work (skilled) visas, but they're only available to folks with certain types of qualifications, experience, etc. You'd have to check DIAC's visa wizard to see if he'd qualify for any of those. Some lead straight to PR, others don't (457 in particular does not, so don't bother looking at those).


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Does he have to be sponsored for that? And do you know how much it costs? That would make it easier. If he works here for a year does he have to have a set job before he comes and if someone says they will employ him for the year, can he change jobs during his stay?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I stand corrected - I checked, and Bali apparently is not part of the Working Holiday Visa program.  So it doesn't look like he'd qualify for that. Your best bet now is to go through the visa wizard I linked you to. Some of the skilled visas required being sponsored by a company and some don't. The wizard will walk you through which you'd qualify for.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh okay, I will have a look at the visa wizard but I think I've looked at that before and it hasn't been helpful. Do you think it makes a difference that I'm only 18?
Also, would it be easier of we got married do you think? We want to one day get married anyway so do you think that will be better or just as hard?
Does the fact that he's in Indonesia make it harder to get a visa in any way? Like are there countries which Australia are more 'friendly' with and more 'unfriendly' with?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you plan to get married anyway, a prospective marriage visa would be by far your best option. It requires less evidence than the defacto or the spouse visa. The primary criteria is that you must have met in person, you must establish that your relationship is genuine, etc. but you do NOT need to have ever lived together. But once your visa is granted, you must marry within nine months. There's a thread i wrote called "Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?" at the top of the forum in the stickied threads. Take a look at it and you can read all about it. 

Being from Indonesia won't keep him from getting a visa, but as a high-risk country it COULD delay your security check a little, making it take longer.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Being 18 won't hurt you in the partner visa category. In the skilled category, younger is generally better, actually, though your partner may struggle to have enough experience in his profession at a younger age. I don't know enough about skilled visas to advise you beyond that I'm afraid.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

With the prospective marriage visa how does that work exactly?
When he comes here after we get married and after the 9 months is over, does he have to go back to Bali and apply for a marriage visa and then wait for that anyway?
And after we get a marriage visa is it a 2 year wait to get a temporary visa and then another 2 year wait for a permanent residence visa?
Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

With the prospective marriage visa how does that work exactly?
When he comes here after we get married and after the 9 months is over, does he have to go back to Bali and apply for a marriage visa and then wait for that anyway?
And after we get a marriage visa is it a 2 year wait to get a temporary visa and then another 2 year wait for a permanent residence visa?
Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you read that thread I told you about it, I think most of your questions are answered there.  But anyway... this is the process:

1) He applies for the PMV.
2) It's granted.
3) He MUST enter Australia before you marry.
4) You marry within nine months of the date of your grant, anywhere you want. 
5) Once you marry, you apply for the 820 (onshore partner visa). You pay much less for this, the processing time is generally MUCH faster, and there's not as much evidence required as there is for people who apply straight to the 820. You'll provide evidence you've married, combined finances, etc. 
6) While you wait for this to process, if it takes so long the PMV runs out, he'll be on a bridging visa. He is allowed to work full time on this. He is also eligible for medicare the moment he applies for the 820.
7) The 820 is granted.
8) He is eligible to apply for permanent residency two years from the date of your APPLICATION for the 820. This also is not very evidence-heavy.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help! 
You have helped me more than you know!
I can't find this kind I detailed and helpful information anywhere and when I asked an agent they wanted to charge me $200 for a consultant!
God bless you and I hope only great things come to you.
Thank you so much I'm so grateful!


----------



## aleese (Jun 23, 2013)

My partner and I have been waiting 16 months for a PMV visa we applied in Bali. We have been together 3 years he can't over on a tourist visa for 3 months and we worked and lived together for 5 months. I don't know why it's taking so long but the PMV visa would be best for you to apply for just make sure you keep all evidence of your relationship. Good luck x


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you!
How did you work there?
And what kind of evidence? Like photos of us together or something?
I don't really have evidence that I stayed with him in Bali, but we have evidence that my dad sponsored him when he came to Australia.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> If you read that thread I told you about it, I think most of your questions are answered there.  But anyway... this is the process:
> 
> 1) He applies for the PMV.
> 2) It's granted.
> ...


Sorry, I was thinking about this again and I was wondering, if the visa is granted, could we possibly not bring him over until 6 months after it's granted and then get married and there will only be 3 months of him being unable to work until he can get the bridging visa and work?
Does that make sense? Like I would rather him be able to support us as well as me, instead of only having one income.
Also, where are you getting all your information from?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

He can work on the PMV!  The reason I specified he can work on a bridging visa is that that used to not be possible. DIAC changed that just last year. So he can work the entire time, as soon as his visa is granted. During the PMV, the Bridging Visa, on the 820... all of it. 

As to where I get my information from - DIAC's website (read the Partner Migration Booklet - it covers a lot), migration agents, and months and months of reading information on this board and others.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, and if you're still thinking of waiting to bring him over - 

It will just depend on how long DIAC gives him for his initial entry date. Whatever date they assign is the date by which he has to fly into Australia. Generally this is one year after either the medicals or the police check, whichever comes first.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh that's great news! I had it in my mind that he had to wait for 9 months until he can work! That's excellent! Thank you so much! 
And what are the requirements for me? Do I have to have a certain annual salary? Or a certain amount of money in my account? Or does he?
If he can work here then is being him to Australia as soon as we get the visa!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It used to be that sponsors had to sign an Assurance of Support and sometimes provide a financial bond. That's no longer true. There's no minimum salary, and neither of you needs a particular amount in the bank. You'll want to detail how you plan to support yourselves, though, especially if you don't make a lot of money. My migration agent had my fiance (the Australian) provide his payslips and tax assessments as well, but that's not a requirement - still, it probably wouldn't hurt, and your fiance providing his that he has now (to demonstrate his earning capacity) wouldn't hurt either. Again, that doesn't seem to be a requirement, though.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay, because I earn around $200 a week and that's hardly enough to support both us but I don't get taxed 
I'm currently looking for a new job mainly because I want the visa to be recognised more. And also to pay for the visa which I have just learned is quite expensive. I saw on the immigration website it will be at least $2680. Do you know how much it will be all together with the partner visa and permanent residents visa and bridgeing visa?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mimaylaclark said:


> . Do you know how much it will be all together with the partner visa and permanent residents visa and bridgeing visa?


$2680 is for the subclass 300 visa lodged in Indonesia
$995 for the 820/801 lodged in Australia after you're married

There's no fee for the bridging visa unless your partner needs to travel overseas and needs a special type of visa that allows him to re-enter Australia.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you! 
That's not too bad actually.
Thank you very much, it's making me quite hopeful!


----------



## aleese (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes you will need photos if you together and if you have him with your family and vise versa then that would really help. I would send letters to him to also show how you contact. I worked with my husband on a cruiseship and then we were apart for a year. I have been going back to Bali every couple of months for a few days and send updated flight details. I would try get him over for another tourist visa before you apply PMV visa. Get a bank account for him aswell. We're in aus are you from  add me to Facebook Alyce [edited out] I would like to help you with information


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

I will Add you on Facebook and message you on there  thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Alyce,

I'm going to delete your last name. We don't allow the posting of full names on this board (except for migration agents who want to get their names out there for obvious reasons). DIAC monitors most immigration boards (likely including this one) so it's for our members' protection. Thanks.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

CollegeGirl,

I think Alyce's visa is a partner visa, so would I need to provide as much information as she is stating just for the PMV do you think?
And for police checks and medical checks does he have to do one through a certain place or just anywhere?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mimay - Keep in mind (while you're factoring in costs) that he will also have to have a medical done, and the cost of that varies from country to country. So check with the panel doc closest to him to see how much it will cost. He'll also need an Xray (sometimes included in the panel doc's fee, sometimes not, so ask) and police checks from any country he's lived in longer than 12 months in the last 10 years. The price of those varies by country as well.

The good news is it's my understanding that there's no fee for applying for PR from the 820. Someone who's done it correct me if I'm wrong?  

Also, you don't *need* a joint bank account for a PMV application. They're nice to have, but they don't look as stringently at financial intertwinings for PMV applicants. That's more for spouse or defacto.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We were posting at the same time.  I think I answered your other questions - panel docs are listed here: Contact Us You can only use one of these, unfortunately.

I looked up the direct link to the ones in Indonesia: Indonesia - Panel Physicians

It does look like there's one in Bali.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

So the police check would be from anywhere but the medical check needs to be from the link you sent me? 
Alyce also said she's been waiting 16 months, do you think this is because again, she's waiting for the partner visa? Or it will just take this long for any visa?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Each country has different rules about where the police check for that country needs to come from. Probably best to check with the embassy on that one. For example, here we get both federal police checks (from the FBI, and we have to get them directly from them and not through third-party companies) and state police checks.

The last PMV from Indonesia reported granted here on these boards took about four months to process. But the one before that took 9 months. It's hard to predict any kind of pattern from that. PMVs are generally processed more quickly than partner applications (but not always... again, depends on the country).


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Ill check with the embassy then. Okay, 4 or 9 months doesn't seem so bad, lets just hope it stays like that haha
I saw a question on the application forms about has he had a visa cancelled or something like that?
The first ever time he came to Australia, he hired a migration agent and his holiday visa was declined but he re applied straight away on his own without an agent and he got the visa. Should I write this in that section or just leave it?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Much better to write it than leave it out. It probably won't count against him at all, but if they see you didn't list something, that could make them wonder. If in doubt, list it!


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay great! 
And what about the evidence, do you think I need to bring him over on another tourist visa first? Because we just can't afford for him to come over and not work for 3 months. Also should we send letters to each other?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I mean, it depends. If you feel like you may not have enough evidence, you can write letters. But if you're keeping in touch other ways you can provide evidence for, you don't need to. 

Holidays together are just one possible piece of evidence for the PMV. So... you could do the tourist visa thing, if you were really going to have a hard time proving your relationship was genuine. But if you think you're okay in that area, it's not something you HAVE to do.

As always, this is just my opinion based on what I've read, since I'm not a migration agent.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Is there any way that when we try to submit our papers and evidence that we could ask the person at the embassy if it will work out?
Or do I just sort of have to trust it and hope it will work out?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, they won't be able to tell you at a glance. It takes them quite some time to review your case and decide if your relationship is genuine. If you want to be more sure, there are some good migration agents who offer a "case review" - they'll look at the case you put together and tell you if you need anything more or have made an error. I know Mark Northam on this forum offers that for a reasonable price - I think others do, too.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

How much would that be do you know? 
I was emailing an agent a few days ago and just for him to answer questions like I'm asking you, he wanted to do one phone call for $200.
I'm also a bit skeptical about agents because of last time when it failed because if it fails we lie out money don't we?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm only saying do it if you're unsure. Spending a few hundred dollars (or however much it is, not sure as we engaged an agent completely, so it was much more expensive for us) is much less expensive than having an application rejected and losing out on thousands of dollars. But without knowing anything about what kind of evidence you have or don't have I don't know - maybe your case is straightforward and you won't need any help.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mimaylaclark said:


> So the police check would be from anywhere but the medical check needs to be from the link you sent me?
> Alyce also said she's been waiting 16 months, do you think this is because again, she's waiting for the partner visa? Or it will just take this long for any visa?


I'll give you some info which might help you with regards to Indonesia.

My partner applied for the subclass 300 visa in May 2012, it was lodged by courier to the Australian embassy in Jakarta. It took 6.5 months to process, and at the time she was quoted an average of 7 months.
Her medical cost about Rp. 3.3 million, at the time was about AUD $330.

Not everyone has to wait 16 months or any horrific time like that, as CollegeGirl mentioned it can be really random almost like a lottery. If your application is presented well and looks straight forward and complete, it may make the case officer push it through the system faster. If it is submitted and looks like a dogs breakfast, there's a good chance it'll go to the bottom of the queue (aka too hard basket).

Since my partner was granted her subclass 300, DIAC increased the average processing time for Indonesia (and lots of other countries) to 12 months, up from 7. There have still been some go through very fast, in as little as 4 months yet some take longer than 12 months.

The most important thing you can do if you want it to be as hassle free as possible is to make sure you have done lots of research and you submit the application to the embassy or consulate in a way that it's 100% complete and ready for a decision to be made. If the case officer has to contact you or your partner and request more information because you forgot to include something, it just drags the whole process out longer.

I would be happy to send you a copy of the application checklist cover letter that we included with my partner's application. It's a list of everything that was included with the application and what order it was in. If you're interested just send me a PM with your email address and I'll forward you a copy.

Since then, we're now married and submitted the 820/801 application onshore. That was granted in only 2 weeks. There is no fee to convert from the 820 to 801 (PR) - it's all included in the same application.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

That's vey true. I would rather my total be $3000 than $5500 or more.
What kind of evidence did you give? And how long we're you with your boyfriend before you did it? Did you need to have lots of pictures with his family and everything and vice versa?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think all you need to do now is to have a good read on the info booklet, the DIAC website and this forum. If you understand the process and the details, you would be much more confident with your application. After all, you are the one that collect all the evidences, put them together and lodge the application.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> I'll give you some info which might help you with regards to Indonesia.
> 
> My partner applied for the subclass 300 visa in May 2012, it was lodged by courier to the Australian embassy in Jakarta. It took 6.5 months to process, and at the time she was quoted an average of 7 months.
> Her medical cost about Rp. 3.3 million, at the time was about AUD $330.
> ...


This is VERY helpful! I have no idea how to PM on here but I will figure it out. Am I able to ask you a few more questions via email since you went through the same thing? I'm so scared it won't work out for me.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mimaylaclark said:


> This is VERY helpful! I have no idea how to PM on here but I will figure it out. Am I able to ask you a few more questions via email since you went through the same thing? I'm so scared it won't work out for me.


Sure, I'm more than happy to help


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

GBP said:


> I think all you need to do now is to have a good read on the info booklet, the DIAC website and this forum. If you understand the process and the details, you would be much more confident with your application. After all, you are the one that collect all the evidences, put them together and lodge the application.


I definitely will, I'm gathering as much info as possible so I can read it all through. I've started reading the booklet from the website and all the information on here is so great too!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would totally go off Bonez' list and adapt it for what you have. He's been EXACTLY where you are (same country even) and has been approved. Plus he posts on here enough for me to know he usually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, Bonez and I seem to have the same situation, and hearing that his visa was granted I'll definitely go off what he says 
I just want to buy you all chocolate or something for helping me out!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No chocolate necessary! All we want is to see you post MY VISA WAS GRANTED one day.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

I can not wait to post that the visa was granted!
You guys will be the first to know! haha


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Mimaylaclark - I sent you a PM and would also be happy to help with any questions you might have. My partner is also from Bali and we will be lodging our partner visa application very soon so I have spent the last few months researching and gathering lots of evidence for this application. The evidence required for PMV is a little different but I had initially intended to apply for PMV visa so also gathered all evidence required for that visa before deciding to go with partner visa after consulting migration agent.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

I have replied to your PM and I would be extremely grateful for any help! Thank you so much!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

*Bali to Australia VISA options*

Hi ,

Ive just recently joined this site and have been reading your chats and its exactly the situation me and my partner are in. *Mimaylaclark.*... how have you gone with all your Visa plans?? ( if you dont mind me asking) My partner is over in Australia at the moment on his 2nd holiday VISA and we now want to get him on a more permanent VISA...if ( like you) it will be easier to be married we will be happy to complete it that way!.How did you get started? Any information you have to share will help us.... I have been reading some of your history on here and it has already been helpful!!!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

I forgot to add...My partner is from Bali and im from Perth we have been together for 2 .5 ears and he is on his 2nd tourist VISA to Australia.... we were wanting to make his VISA more permanant and for him to be able to work and earn money for our future here. I work full time also. thank you *CollegeGirl* any information you could give me also would be appreicated  thank you...... both in advance


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

He'll have to go back to Bali and apply for a Subclass 300 visa (unless his tourist visa does not have a "No further stay" condition (which I assume it does).

The wait time is about 9-12 months. Once he gets here, you have 9 months to get married, then he can apply for an 820/801. The 820 is a 2 year temporary visa that allows him to work and get access to Medicare. At the end of the 2 years, you submit further information to prove you're still in a relationship, then he is granted PR.

If your partner has the "No further stay" condition on his tourist visa, that is going to be pretty much the only option. Don't get married here yet. The condition of the subclass 300 is that you are not married, hence the name "prospective marriage visa".

Have a look at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection and go through the visa wizard to get more info. Fees aren't cheap either.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Evie, 

I would be more than happy to help in any way possible - however Bonez helped me through my whole visa process up to now and knows so much about it all as his partners visa has previously been granted and he is the main reason I even managed to get the info together to apply! 

My fiancé applied on February 17th and we were advised the processing time is approximately 12 months so we are obviously still waiting. 

I agree with Bonez, don't get married yet. All of the different aspects of the visa cost quite a lot so you will definitely need to think about all of that first, however although we are still waiting for the visa to be granted I already know all the fees were worth it for the thought of having a future together! 

Feel free to PM me at any time and I will do my best to give you help from my experiences!  Good luck, it's going to be great!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Wow thank you for the quick replys *Mimaylaclark* and* BonezAU*! Even just reading all the information on here has made me understand the processes a little more! Yes *BonezAU* the VISA he is on at the moment does have a No Further Stay date....as this is now his 2nd holiday visa we really just want to know the next step for work so we can both have an income while we are together in Australia. Do you think while he is here on holiday we should go to the embassy and have a meeting with someone re our options? Or just try on our own? You just applied on your own *Mimaylaclark*? You didnt hire any professional help at all? Its just more fees i guess.... Yes thank you and I understand it is going to be an expensive task.... Do you and your partner have a joint bank account *Mimaylaclark*? Some people have advised us to do so and some have said its not require but could help chances? 
Good luck on your Visa acceptance *Mimaylaclark*..... I know the waiting is the hardest part specially for 12 months!! I wish you all the best luck in the world! 
Thanks again to both of you for your responses.....  
Our journey is just about to start!!!!!! Exciting and terrifying at the same time!!!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

evie88 said:


> the VISA he is on at the moment does have a No Further Stay date....as this is now his 2nd holiday visa we really just want to know the next step for work so we can both have an income while we are together in Australia. Do you think while he is here on holiday we should go to the embassy and have a meeting with someone re our options?


He can not work on a tourist visa, full stop. The 'no further stay' condition also prevents him applying for a visa that DOES allow him to work while he's in Australia.

The only options are for him to go back to Indonesia and apply for either:

a) Prospective Marriage subclass 300 and wait up to 12 months for processing
b) Working holiday visa (if he's under 30 years of age), which will allow him to work and holiday in Australia for up to 1 year, with the possibility of extending it if he does some remote farm work (fruit picking etc). That's what most of the German backpackers etc do.

If you're serious about your relationship I wouldn't bother with option B. If you are sure you want to get married and he wants to move here to live and work, option A is the only thing you've got. The exception is if you have lived together and shared bills/leases for 2 years, which I doubt you would have done since you mentioned you'd only been together 2.5 years. There is a different visa subclass for that, but it takes the same length of time to process anyway.

It's a long winded and complicated process when you first look into it, you can do it by yourself (I did) and many others have, but if you aren't the sort of person that has a good level of concentration and attention to detail, or can't handle difficult situations when it comes to dealing with government departments, getting original copies of documents, getting things certified, translated from Indonesian > English etc etc, then you may want to consult a registered migration agent to assist you with all the high level of detail required. If you are the sort of person who can handle paperwork and bureaucracy, give it a go yourself.

There's a couple of agents that post on this forum who may be able to give you some advice, but of course if you want to go ahead they will advise the appropriate fees.

Btw I am not a registered migration agent so everything I tell you might not be 100% correct, I am only going based on my own experiences. I'll help wherever I can, but unfortunately there's not enough hours in the day to help everyone! My wife (from East Java originally) is eligible for her PR in about 12 months from now, time goes so fast.


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Thank you so much *BonezAU* this has helped me sooo much!!! It is hard when you dont know much about anything.... so I appreicate your help and yes understand you are just going off your own experiences. Its great to chat with ppl in the same situations though! 
Yes I think our best option will be to apply for the Prospective Marraige VISA..... I shall start gathering all the information that may help me!

Photos, fb message and chat history, plane itinarys and plane tickets are of use yeh? Can you think of anything else I can start preparing in which may help our chances?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

evie88 said:


> Thank you so much *BonezAU* this has helped me sooo much!!!
> 
> Photos, fb message and chat history, plane itinarys and plane tickets are of use yeh? Can you think of anything else I can start preparing in which may help our chances?


No worries, glad to help! Yes! Keep plane itinarys/boarding passes if possible and anything else you can think of. They aren't *too* interested in FB and Skype chat history, but 3-4 A4 pages wouldn't hurt. We printed emails we had sent to each other instead.

Ok, here's a checklist of everything we included with our application.

The Form 47SP is filled out by your fiance (but you can fill it out for them if you wish, as long as they understand it and sign it). When I say "Statement", it's basically a letter stating that they know you and your boyfriend/fiance and that they believe you are in a genuine relationship and have been for 2.5 years.

Official documents like Birt cert (Akta Kelahiran), passport, ID card, Family book etc all need to be photocopied and certified by a notary (Tell your bf 'notaris' and he will know what you mean) - expect to pay around 1.2 million rupiah for this. Things like photos, skype records, phone records, bank statements etc don't need to be certified. With photos, don't send more than 20-25 max. They hate albums full of junk. Just write in pen the approx date and where you were at the time the photos of you were taken together.

Form 47SP
Statement - My fiance
Statement - My fiance's mum
Statement - My fiance's friend
Statement - My fiance's brother
Birth certificate - Fiance
Passport - Fiance
Telephone records - Fiance
Family Book (aka "Akta Keluarga" in Indo) - Fiance
Police Clearance - Fiance
ID Card (aka KTP)- Fiance
Photographs of us together
Photographs of gifts we have sent each other
Airline tickets from holiday together, 4-7 May 2012
4 recent Passport photographs - Fiance

(Form 40SP is my part - or the Australian sponsor's part)
The Form 888 is a stat dec form that is the same as the Statement I mentioned above, except it has to be on a special form. The friends/family of your Indonesian bf don't use this form, they just use blank paper and have it signed by a notary)

Form 40SP
Statutory Declaration - Me
Form 888 - My mum
Form 888 - My sister
Form 888 - My best friend
Birth Certificate - Me
Passport - Me
Telephone records, mobile phone & VoIP - Me
Notice of intended Marriage form + Letter from celebrant stating the date, time and location of your wedding
Printed emails between us two
Australian income tax assessment notices - me (don't think this is reqd any more)
Letter from employer verifying salary and length of employment - (again don't know if this is needed now)
Bank statement of savings account - Me
2 recent Passport photographs - Me

The only mistake we made was to send the Notice of Intended Marriage form from the celebrant in Australia (yes, you have to get that before submitting the application). We didn't realise that we also had to get a letter from the celebrant stating that him/her was carrying out our ceremony on X date at X place and time. When you approach the celebrant, work out when you're ready to submit the visa application and then add about 15 months onto it for the wedding date.

That gives DIBP 12 months to process the visa, and 3 months after your partner arrives here before you get married. However - the date the celebrant writes on the letter means nothing. Once your partner has been granted his visa, you can completely change your plans and get married whenever you feel like it within those 9 months. So don't stress and start looking for wedding venues etc. Just make up a fictional date and place if you wish. The case officer just wants to see that you actually have plans to get married. I'm not saying lie outright, but more so what I am saying is that there is some flexibility in changing your wedding date and venue once the visa has been granted and your partner is in Aus.

Also another tip, if you aren't engaged yet - it will go in your favour if you can do so before you send the visa in. It looks better to use the word Fiance than "boy friend".

P.S. Your boyfriend will have all sorts of trouble getting a police clearance in Bali, Mimaylaclark might be able to assist you with this as her partner has been through it.


Good luck!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

WOW.... thank you sooooo much * BonezAU* 
That information is awesome!! 
I cant thank you enough..... people are so kind  
I cant wait for this part of our journey to start , however it will probably be a difficult one! 
I shall now chat with my partner and tell him all I have found out and we can start preparing! (he will be very excited) 
Everything you have listed seems possible so I feel much more at peace about it now! It can get quite overwhelming..... 
I have looked up the forms you have given me and downloaded them so thank you again.... 
Heres to the future!! 
Look forward to hearing about other peoples storys too!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to respond, Evie, but BonezAU gave you A+ perfect advice up there. For once I have nothing to add.  Best of luck with your PMV application!


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck evie it can seem very overwhelming at first but do lots of research and start to gather together the things you need and you should be fine. My Balinese partner just got his partner visa approved 2 months ago..we only waited 6mths so were lucky..I am happy to help out with any questions if I can too


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

evie88 said:


> Wow thank you for the quick replys Mimaylaclark and BonezAU! Even just reading all the information on here has made me understand the processes a little more! Yes BonezAU the VISA he is on at the moment does have a No Further Stay date....as this is now his 2nd holiday visa we really just want to know the next step for work so we can both have an income while we are together in Australia. Do you think while he is here on holiday we should go to the embassy and have a meeting with someone re our options? Or just try on our own? You just applied on your own Mimaylaclark? You didnt hire any professional help at all? Its just more fees i guess.... Yes thank you and I understand it is going to be an expensive task.... Do you and your partner have a joint bank account Mimaylaclark? Some people have advised us to do so and some have said its not require but could help chances? Good luck on your Visa acceptance Mimaylaclark..... I know the waiting is the hardest part specially for 12 months!! I wish you all the best luck in the world! Thanks again to both of you for your responses.....  Our journey is just about to start!!!!!! Exciting and terrifying at the same time!!!


My fiancé and I did it without professional help, so this forum was really what got me through it haha. We don't have a joint bank account yet, and you won't need one for the PMV so I'm not sure whether or not it will improve your chances, sorry.

My case is a simple one I believe. My fiancé and I have both not previously been married, we don't have any kids, we have been together for approx 3 years and 9 months, we have seen each other quite regularly, he has been to Australia twice, and everything is completely legitimate so I didn't think it was necessary for us personally to have a migration agent - however it is up to personal preference on whether you think you can do it or not by yourself, as BonezAU mentioned.

I hope that my fiances visa is granted soon so we can start our lives together. We're only 3 months in and it's so difficult to wait for the decision that is essentially going to change my life forever haha

I remember at first it was extremely overwhelming, however if you do gradually start looking at the info required and getting together any evidence that your relationship is legitimate (screenshots, photos etc) it will be easier to comprehend.
It is also difficult to get police checks in Bali because of the corruption there but we did end up getting them so it can definitely work! 

It is a very exciting time when you decide you're getting married! Like I said, although we are still waiting for the decision I would be more than happy to share my experiences with you if you need any help at all!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Mimaylaclark said:


> My fiancé and I did it without professional help, so this forum was really what got me through it haha. We don't have a joint bank account yet, and you won't need one for the PMV so I'm not sure whether or not it will improve your chances, sorry.
> 
> My case is a simple one I believe. My fiancé and I have both not previously been married, we don't have any kids, we have been together for approx 3 years and 9 months, we have seen each other quite regularly, he has been to Australia twice, and everything is completely legitimate so I didn't think it was necessary for us personally to have a migration agent - however it is up to personal preference on whether you think you can do it or not by yourself, as BonezAU mentioned.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing *Mimaylaclark* .... all the help I have had on here already has made me start feeling better about everything! Thank you for your advice re police checks in Bali...when my partner is back in Bali he will make some enquires re that and the medical check! I will start gathering all I can now too... screenshots etc... Yes it is very exciting times ahead and im eager to get it started  
You have been very kind to help me out, and I wish you all the best for your VISA arrival and would love to hear the good news!!!!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Sorry it took so long to respond, Evie, but BonezAU gave you A+ perfect advice up there. For once I have nothing to add.  Best of luck with your PMV application!


Thank you *CollegeGirl *..... your help is appreciated muchly!!!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

meesha121 said:


> Good luck evie it can seem very overwhelming at first but do lots of research and start to gather together the things you need and you should be fine. My Balinese partner just got his partner visa approved 2 months ago..we only waited 6mths so were lucky..I am happy to help out with any questions if I can too


Thank you *meesha121*..... Now i know alot more than i did even yesterday I can start preparing everything! I feel alot more at peace with it all .... Congratulations on your successful VISA and Yes thank you ... Im sure i will have more questions later down the track so I happy I have this forum now   Thank you everyone! Im truly thankful for all the help/ advice recevied!


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

evie88 said:


> Thank you for sharing Mimaylaclark .... all the help I have had on here already has made me start feeling better about everything! Thank you for your advice re police checks in Bali...when my partner is back in Bali he will make some enquires re that and the medical check! I will start gathering all I can now too... screenshots etc... Yes it is very exciting times ahead and im eager to get it started  You have been very kind to help me out, and I wish you all the best for your VISA arrival and would love to hear the good news!!!!


That's great to hear you're feeling better about everything! 

The medical check was pretty much the easiest part of the whole thing for us. We needed to apply first, then we were emailed to say he needs to go in for a medical check and we were given a reference number to take in.

He made an appointment at BIMC and once it was all finished and processed BIMC sent the results to the immigration dept.
The police checks however were very hard to acquire, but don't worry about that just yet because it is definitely doable!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Mimaylaclark, 
Just wondering if you could help me again lol .... 

I know its been a couple of months now , im still gathering all I can for our application for the PMV in January, just wondering where you got your documents translated into English? And how much you were charged? Ive emailed a few people just off GOOGLE but would love to go on recommendations as I dont know anyone and how good they are etc. It will just be my partners parents stat decs and our letter from balinese celebrant. 

Have you heard about your application yet or still waiting??


----------



## asti (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Evie88, 

First of all, where do you live? There are plenty of sworn translators in Jakarta, if you live there. There are also a few language services in Surabaya. If you happen to be in Bali, IALF Bali can also do it for you. If I am not mistaken, it's Rp 75.000 per document. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

evie88 said:


> Hi Mimaylaclark, Just wondering if you could help me again lol .... I know its been a couple of months now , im still gathering all I can for our application for the PMV in January, just wondering where you got your documents translated into English? And how much you were charged? Ive emailed a few people just off GOOGLE but would love to go on recommendations as I dont know anyone and how good they are etc. It will just be my partners parents stat decs and our letter from balinese celebrant. Have you heard about your application yet or still waiting??


Hi,

I'm so sorry I haven't replied sooner!!! Times have been crazy lately.

My translator was someone in Bondi and I found she was very much cheaper than everyone else as I spontaneously decided to go to bali and needed my translations urgently to take over with me. I arranged to have mine picked up from Bondi but I would say she would be fine to post it to you if need be.

I had 7 pages for my partners statement which was $280, $40 for his families statements which were 2 pages, and $25 for his birth certificate.

If you're interested in this, I'm more than happy to send you her email address - her name is Bronwyn Darby. 

I haven't heard anything about the visa yet which is causing a lot of anxiety and therefore health issues  hopefully we hear something soon. We are now just past the 9 month mark.

How are you going with your application?


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Mimaylaclark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't replied sooner!!! Times have been crazy lately.
> 
> ...


Hi Mimaylaclark,

No problem at all thank you for your helpful information!
If you could please send me her email that would be great, those prices come in cheaper that what I have previously been quoted 

Another quick question if you don't mind....in regards to having documents certified....does this have to be done by a JP ( justice of the peace) or is a teacher or pharmacist OK to certify my documents? Also who did your partner go to in Bali to have his documents witnessed by a notary? 
All crusting along at the moment with our application, just about in the final stages now though! Hoping to apply in January 

Oh I hope for your sake you can hear something soon about your application!! Waiting is the hardest part.... your getting close if your a 9 month mark anyways, least its over halfway!  I will send you positive vibes!

Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

evie88 said:


> Hi Mimaylaclark, No problem at all thank you for your helpful information! If you could please send me her email that would be great, those prices come in cheaper that what I have previously been quoted  Another quick question if you don't mind....in regards to having documents certified....does this have to be done by a JP ( justice of the peace) or is a teacher or pharmacist OK to certify my documents? Also who did your partner go to in Bali to have his documents witnessed by a notary? All crusting along at the moment with our application, just about in the final stages now though! Hoping to apply in January  Oh I hope for your sake you can hear something soon about your application!! Waiting is the hardest part.... your getting close if your a 9 month mark anyways, least its over halfway!  I will send you positive vibes! Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it!


Hi Evie,

I will be more than happy to send the info through to you as soon as I can. It's been a crazy couple of weeks.
We received the acceptance email today!!! Thanks so much for your positive vibes - it looks like they worked!!! 

I'm looking forward to messaging you soon with all the info you need so you can get the grant letter!!!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Mimaylaclark said:


> Hi Evie,
> 
> I will be more than happy to send the info through to you as soon as I can. It's been a crazy couple of weeks.
> We received the acceptance email today!!! Thanks so much for your positive vibes - it looks like they worked!!!
> ...


OMG! Congratulations!! Thats awesome news!  So happy for you guys!! Yes looks like they did work 
Thank you for spending the time to send me info.... if you like you can email me at [email protected] if its easier  
Thank you again and can't wait to be in your position!! Hopefully not too far away for us....... enjoy your lives in Aussie together!!!  x


----------

